# Asking For Directions



## beer-b-q (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Amusing!  People amaze me; no one else walked up to investigate?!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Nov 1, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it !


----------



## herkysprings (Nov 2, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Amusing!  People amaze me; no one else walked up to investigate?!!!!!




 In Canada its legal for trained dogs to drive, but NOT to hold government jobs (postal worker). Hence the only mild amount of attention.

I'm totally joking, dogs can only use scooter. :D:D:D


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 2, 2010)

Cute.   Here in Maryland, some of our mail delivery vehicles are also right hand drive so that the post carrier can reach the mail boxes on the street.

Our son has an old range rover that is right hand drive -- needs a passenger to help pay tolls sometimes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

HerkySprings said:


> In Canada its legal for trained dogs to drive, but NOT to hold government jobs (postal worker). Hence the only mild amount of attention.
> 
> I'm totally joking, dogs can only use scooter. :D:D:D


In New Jersey, the dogs are the best resident drivers.

I'm kidding too.


----------

